

Startup Idea: Legally sell copies of your mp3s to your friends - billboebel
http://startup-ideas.posterous.com/legally-sell-copies-of-your-mp3s-to-your-frie

======
bramm
While this idea seems similar to Ping for iTunes, I think it has merit as
another channel for music discovery. From what is described in the post,
however, it seems like it would be more difficult to build and manage than it
needs to be. Why resell from the site and go through headaches of profit
splitting, when you can just redirect to iTunes, Amazon, etc?

~~~
billboebel
I hear that artists only receive like 15-20% of the itunes price. That a
market inefficiency that I want to fix.

